# tank doing bad.



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

so i setup a 40g and planted it densely. it was doing good now it's doing bad.... i don't know if the plants where in the backs to long or what... the dwarf sag robert gave was green as can be now it's going light green/yellowish, and some of it's brown with brown looking hair algae on it.. the rotella incia was green, and is now going to to a dark brown color. the anubias are still green, and the crypts are still green... the filter was seeded and is a eheim 2234 (the one that's rated up to a 66g tank), the substrate is what alex gave me. (a mix of eco complete,flourite,and black diamond).. the lighting is a hagen glo ballast, with hagen glo reflectors, t5 h.o bulbs a gisemann mid day, and a coralife colormax).
tank 24x18x24......... liquid ferts, temp 77.9 digital, and sticker says it's 78... :frusty:


----------



## tae2610 (Sep 9, 2009)

need some pics & a lot of picsssss


----------



## soundgy (Jul 9, 2010)

Are you dosing CO2, just guessing but could easily be burning them with light?

Also, if your dosing Excel, are they excel safe?

Light green, I think, means a nutrient is lacking. Can't remember which...

Sorry I am terrible help.

Matt


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

nope, no pressured c02... just the bright wells c02 but I'm about to run out of it. it's a small bottle.

dosing seachem flourish, seachem potassium,seachem iron,.....

low light plants are high but the medium to high light plants are taking a hit....

will get photos, about to just stay on the saltwater side of things...


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

Sounds like u need alot of co2 with that tank and with alot of plants.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

wwh2694 said:


> Sounds like u need alot of co2 with that tank and with alot of plants.


I think the plants where just in shock from being in a bag for 3-4 days, and to stressed to recover.... two t5 h.o right on top of the tank wih there own reflectors.... nope out of c02 and don't get my check till saturday. the dogs need food through, maybe i can see if i can go to pet smart, and well getting dog food with my dad credit card pick up some excel. and i could also do a diy c02.

also doe any know know what plant this is in the photo left front. hydro kompact is my guess, but it looks really big to be hydro kompact.. and the fore ground is micro sword right? that's a 29g how did she get mirco sword to grow with just a single t5 ho 24w bulb?

this take is just so maaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh, !!!!!!!!

















my goal is going to change to fishyjoe style, keeping it simple, and low maintence... will stick to low light plants, and a school of tetras...

say what i found this from laura. really no tabs or fert dosing. :O WOW!
Here's the tank stats, Ken:

29gal
Lighting- Coralife T5NO (2x18 watts) with the standard Colormax and 6500k bulbs
Filter- Eheim Ecco 2236
Heater- Hydor ETH 200 watt
Flourite black substrate
Stacked slate rocks and Manzanita wood

No CO2, no supplemental ferts at all, not even root tabs to date.
Change 20-30% water monthly.
Nitrates run < 10ppm, usually under 5ppm.
Tank has been set up approximately 1 year.

Flora:
Cryptocoryne balansae, C. retrospiralis, C. wendtii (several varieties), Needle leaf Java fern, Hygrophila corymbosa 'kompakt,' Anubias nana 'petite,' Lilaeopsis mauritiana


----------



## mike cameron (Aug 11, 2004)

I think the hygro is showing Mg deficiency (green veins with yellowish leaf). Trace element addition wasn't enough in my tank, so I add Brightwell's "Florin Delta GH" at each water change, maybe 1/4 tsp in 10-15gal water change in my 58g tank. It helped my Hygro Kompact look great!

-Mike


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

The plants I gave you, half did come out of a high tech tank. There will be initial shock. Don't give up on them...give them time.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I haven't they just got what looks to be brown hair algae... I think i may of just left them to long in the bag... i didn't even reset the 75g back up, i just don't feel like having to deal with a lot of maintence in a tank... maybe they went to shock when they where hit with the 4 bulb setup, i bought and played around with it on top of the played tank. that i ended up putting on the 29g saltwater tank.. the crypts,java fern, and anubias are doing fine... it's the rotella rounfiliia that i had, and the dwarf sag.... that took the hit and the ones going little color with brown.. i think they are dead...

I just don't know what to do...

















































is there something I'm missing, that you guys/ladies can spot that i can't? do I need to buy that c02 set up it was a 10lb bottle 1/4 to 1/2 filled with dual regulator, and a bubble counter, it just needed a diffuser it was a really good price...


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I should have caught it earlier but the issue is from


> being in a bag for 3-4 days


. You just can't do that because the plants will rot and die from being packed without room for the leaves to respire. Also putting the plants in a bucket with water will do the exact same thing because they end up a dense floating mat at the surface. Aquatic plants need their leaves suspended freely in the water column with circulation. They don't need to be planted but at least have room for light and water circulation. This is why you see plant bunches weighted down at the LFS. Floating plants in a tank will buy you a day or to but its not solution for longer stay. Simple solution in to ask the LFS for plant weights. Don't get the package stuff. Ask for the used weights they get in with plant orders. Before you put the ribbon weight on your bunch, wrap it with filter floss, piece of sponge or something soft to protect it. That would be the best method for you to keep your plants until you have time to plant them.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

digital_gods said:


> I should have caught it earlier but the issue is from . You just can't do that because the plants will rot and die from being packed without room for the leaves to respire. Also putting the plants in a bucket with water will do the exact same thing because they end up a dense floating mat at the surface. Aquatic plants need their leaves suspended freely in the water column with circulation. They don't need to be planted but at least have room for light and water circulation. This is why you see plant bunches weighted down at the LFS. Floating plants in a tank will buy you a day or to but its not solution for longer stay. Simple solution in to ask the LFS for plant weights. Don't get the package stuff. Ask for the used weights they get in with plant orders. Before you put the ribbon weight on your bunch, wrap it with filter floss, piece of sponge or something soft to protect it. That would be the best method for you to keep your plants until you have time to plant them.


thanks, I will also remember to keep the plants weights off of the steam plants... maybe hardly low light plants are what i need..... crazy the low light plants did fine. out:


----------



## tae2610 (Sep 9, 2009)

the tank looks horrible


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

tae2610 said:


> the tank looks horrible


read digital gods comment please... yes the tank looks horrible, i left plants in bags for to long....


----------

